# In Port St Joe, Florida



## I❤️Yvette (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi 
I (female) made a road trip from CT to Port St Joe on the Florida pan handle. Here for a month. There is a dearth of super chargers here or any chargers for that matter. My autopilot has not worked the whole way down (cruise control unavailable front radar visibility impaired) and the nearest service center is in Pensacola which is 4 hrs away.... tried rebooting. Tesla guy suggested it was the positioning of my front license plate. Tried plugging into a Tesla charger at a hotel nearby and they said i had to be a resident 🥺
In the meantime “Yvette” is plugged into a regular socket charging very slowly but charging nonetheless. Would not recommend owning a Tesla here yet.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I❤️Yvette said:


> Hi
> I (female) made a road trip from CT to Port St Joe on the Florida pan handle. Here for a month. There is a dearth of super chargers here or any chargers for that matter. My autopilot has not worked the whole way down (cruise control unavailable front radar visibility impaired) and the nearest service center is in Pensacola which is 4 hrs away.... tried rebooting. Tesla guy suggested it was the positioning of my front license plate. Tried plugging into a Tesla charger at a hotel nearby and they said i had to be a resident 🥺
> In the meantime "Yvette" is plugged into a regular socket charging very slowly but charging nonetheless. Would not recommend owning a Tesla here yet.


Have you considered the campground at the end of Cape San Blas? They might be accommodating if you're friendly.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I checked Plugshare. It looks like most of your charging is between Panama City and Destin, further up the coast. Slow charging on 110 volt is fine locally, but before you leave town or if you drive anywhere far, you might want to make a point of going up the coast first.

Florida has a somewhat unique distinction that it has a lot of charging, but it also has a lot of empty and lonely areas with very few people, let alone charging locations.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I❤️Yvette said:


> Tesla guy suggested it was the positioning of my front license plate.


Since you're not currently in CT, I recommend removing the front plate for now and see if it helps. Cops in other states aren't going to enforce CT's rules.
Assuming the bracket is plastic, it's probably enough to just remove the plate and leave the bracket in place.

Can you post a picture of where the plate is mounted (after removing the plate itself, if you're worried about privacy)?


----------

